# 86 Stanza Wagon Transmission Issue...



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

It started feeling like a "stutter" when the engine is under a load such as going up a hill and the transmission was in its highest gear (4th = overdrive gear). If I turn off the OD switch which forces it to stay in 3rd as its highest gear, the problem goes away.

In 3rd I can put my foot to the floor and the engine tries to accelerate, even though it is under load, all feels normal.

In 4th if I put my foot to the floor it stutters and does not feel right.

I checked the fluid yesterday which wasn't easy because the area was HOT and the fan kept kicking on and off for the radiator, but the fluid seemed a bit dirtier than it was before. There is enough in there, maybe just a little too much.

What do you guys recommend? Should I change the fluid and see what happens? I read another post which says you fill it through the spedometer hole and that there is a hole on the bottom you can empty it with.

Thanks,

Alan


----------

